# Interesting Hendee Badge



## dfa242 (Jun 27, 2013)

Did anyone catch this before it was scooped up?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221246706205?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_64wt_1162


----------



## bike (Jun 27, 2013)

*I am crying*

a trail of tears!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2013)

See, that only went for $500.00, but a WAY more common(6-7 known) MotorMaster badge go for way more....go figure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 27, 2013)

bike said:


> a trail of tears!




I'm swimming the back stroke in them, with a cocktail in one hand and a Indian badge in the other!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice score Scott! Did you snare that other one I mentioned?


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lucky score!


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 27, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Nice score Scott! Did you snare that other one I mentioned?




The MM badge? Was there a recent one that appeared?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2013)

No, the last one I pm'd you about TOC type badge...


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> I'm swimming the back stroke in them, with a cocktail in one hand and a Indian badge in the other!




WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!   Nice Score !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yup, that's a badge I hadn't seen before - good for you Scottl.


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2013)

I wonder how many people saw this and passed on it thinking it was too much money, before the buy it now was hit? It's nice to know there are still some people out there that will step up. This badge has got to be rare? Has anyone ever seen another one ??????




dfa242 said:


> Did anyone catch this before it was scooped up?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221246706205?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_64wt_1162


----------

